# Baby rolling onto her side to sleep



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a brand-new skill, as in less than a week that she's been rolling from her back to her side (mostly to the right). We co-sleep and she has been sleeping on her back up until this point. Now she just _LOVES_ to roll onto her side to sleep, so I've been sort of spooning her - my front to her back.

Forgive me for being a nervous first-time mom, but should I worry about this? Should I reposition her (which risks waking her up)? Is this dangerous for her breathing in any way? Any increased SIDS risk? I know I'm being paranoid, but I just want to hear some experienced voices on this.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Ds has always slept on his side, I would position two rolled up receiving blankets on either side of him so he wouldn't roll onto his face.
It was easier to nurse him on his side and then just let him sleep then move him onto his back.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

My LO has always slept on her side also. She has slept snuggled up to me no problem!







Spooning works, too!


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Dd this the day she was born and still does. Now at three weeks she can roll from her side to her tummy. I put her down on her back, but I don't reposition her once she is asleep. She sleeps with us and I just keep and eye on here. I figure if she is strong enough to position herself for sleep, she won't allow herself to smother.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Its also important to not swaddle if the baby can roll onto their face. If you just swaddle their legs thats fine, but allowing their arms out will help them adjust themselves if they flip onto their face.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I feel much better about this now.


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

I was a little worried at first too, but she seems to like it & seems to do just fine. If she rolls too far & squishes her nose (which only happens while napping, but not at night with my body up against her,) then I just adjust her head a little bit. And yeah, I think if they have adequit head controll they won't let themselves smother.


----------

